# You are the most beautiful girl I have ever seen



## Andychrist

Salut! I've been getting to know a very beautiful Romanian girl I work with recently and I would really like to WOW her some unexpected Romanian.

Could you please help me translate the following phrases. Any help with pronounciation would be really cool too. Many many thanks:

1. Would you still like to go for a night out with me?
2. You are the most beautiful girl I have ever seen!
3. You Look very sexy tonight.

Many Thanks for any help.


----------



## Trisia

Hi, Andy. Welcome to the Romanian forum.

2. Eşti cea mai frumoasă fată pe care am văzut-o vreodată!
3. a. Arăţi foarte bine în seara asta. (You look great tonight)
3. b. Arăţi foarte sexy în seara asta. (what you said, but as a Romanian girl I wouldn't particularly enjoy hearing this)

I'm confused about #1. Does that mean she went out with you and you're asking if she's willing to do it again? In that case:

Mai vrei să ieşim într-o seară? (Would you like to go out again, some evening?)

Here's where you can listen to Romanian pronunciation (I have the link from one of OldAvatar's older posts): Clicky.


----------



## Andychrist

Hi Trisia, Wow, thanks for the quick reply:

1. No she has never been out with me, It was planned but due to work it didn't happen.

3. Can I just ask why you wouldn't like to be told this?

Thanks


----------



## Trisia

No problem 

1. That's OK. If she said yes before, what I wrote there can mean "Do you still want to g out..."

3. It depends on her personality, I suppose. I can only give you my personal reasons. I'm sure plenty of girls wouldn't agree.

I have a bit of an aversion towards this word, as it's an anglicism (and since you're going through all the trouble of telling her nicey stuff in her native tongue, you might as well bother going all the way), and because over here (my neck of the woods, can't say about other places) girls often get "you're very pretty/beautiful" from normal boys and "you're a sexy doll" from... well, from jerks.

Best of luck


----------



## Andychrist

Haha, Well thanks for the advice Tricia  It's much appreciated. I certainly wouldn't want to come accross as a jerk to her, but then again I've heard her say a lot worse lol.

Thanks again Tricia.


----------



## Trisia

You're very welcome 

P.S. You got it right the first time: Trisia.


----------

